# Viverone and Lago Di Viverone - Italy



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone visited?
Any Campsites to recommend?

TM


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lago di Viverone*

 Never been myself, but found this:
www.la-rocca.org

saluti,
eddied


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Boating*

Thanks,

It was recommended by a Friend who has a House in Italy and he loves lakes.

TM


----------

